

Stop the Win7 + Win8.1 telemetry updates - dolfje
https://gist.github.com/xvitaly/eafa75ed2cb79b3bd4e9

======
datalist
A lot of this does not remove only telemetry though but also unrelated updates
(see the list for details).

[https://twitter.com/sitemeer/status/637331117541040128](https://twitter.com/sitemeer/status/637331117541040128)
lists eight telemetry updates.

